# Lifeline ambulance, montebello ca



## avdrummerboy (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey all, just curious if any of you know anything about lifeline ambulance in montebello California. Do you know if they do 911 or all ift work? Anything on pay or management as well as general working conditions? Thanks


----------



## Always BSI (Feb 7, 2013)

Applied to this company back in November the office was very nice looking. You can tell they are doing good. They were installing all sorts of things when I went in and applied. The process was really easy. He offered me the job at the end of the interview.

They do IFT and CCT from what their new website says. They wanted only full time back in NOV i don't know how it is now. They start off at 10.00 if you have < 1 year EMS experience. Apparently from what my friend says (she works there now) they are expanding to riverside. Their call volume is really high.

Full time for them is 36 hours from what I remember the guy told me in the interview. Only day and night cars. No 24's


----------

